# Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

So what do you guys think? Next year i'm planning to up the boost on my VRT and was wondering if I should lower the compression using JE Pistons/Kohlbenschmidt or a head gasket spacer?
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (UberMike)*

JE pistons are always better than using a headspacer. I'm somewhat confused, did you plan to use forged pistons with stock compression with a headspacer?
Or are you just looking to lower the compression?


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (GTijoejoe)*

Pistons if you want to go all out for reliability or the spacer if you're lazy like us and not willing to shell out the dough


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_JE pistons are always better than using a headspacer. I'm somewhat confused, did you plan to use forged pistons with stock compression with a headspacer?
Or are you just looking to lower the compression?


I'm looking to lower compression. I know that JE has pistons that can get it down to 9.0:1
I currently have the C2 8.5:1 Headgasket Spacer, but some of my friends are telling me that if I want to do it right, then I should just shell out the cash and get the pistons. I've sunk enough cash already into this car so why not spend the extra quid to get the pistons. 
Anyhow, anyone that has run both setups and can detail their experiences?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (UberMike)*

How much power are you pushing? And are you looking to make more power in the future? I have the JEs and it does make you feel better when you are boosting 20psi on pump gas.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How much power are you pushing? And are you looking to make more power in the future? I have the JEs and it does make you feel better when you are boosting 20psi on pump gas. 

Right now i'm running 9psi
but...
I have all the bits to go 12-18psi:
- C2 Quickflow
- #42inj
- C2 Stg.II Chip
- 20squared 3"DP, etc...
- ARP Head Studs, bolts, etc...
- C2 8.5:1 Headgasket
I'm going to do a 2 stg. setup where I run 12psi daily and 18psi for special occasions








Just want more boost and to do things right from the start








I've been reading Nater's thread about running JE 10 pistons with headgastket spacer, and some of that thread has lead me to thinking about what I want to do. 
Anyhow, any thoughts would be great. IM's are welcomed as well.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (UberMike)*

I would run the pistons for reliabilty issues as a daily driver, and when you want to crank up the boost fun and those "special occasions". Of course the stock internals can handle a decent amount of power, but like you said, why not shell out the extra $$$ to make it stronger.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (GTijoejoe)*

Tuning is more important IMO...nomatter which route u take, bad tuning will destroy it. Having pistons just make u feel like ur not doing it the "ghetto" way...but it doesn't matter imo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_Tuning is more important IMO...nomatter which route u take, bad tuning will destroy it. Having pistons just make u feel like ur not doing it the "ghetto" way...but it doesn't matter imo

I agree. But he already said he had the c2 chip. Pushing 400whp on pump gas is pushing the limit with stock pistons, but they'll probably handle it for a while if they are in decent shape.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer ([email protected])*

why don't you run a set of 9:1 pistons along with a 9:1 spacer... that'll put you in the low 8's somewhere. Since static compression can't be adjusted, you rely on boost pressure to regulate power... if you'll need 25psi to get 400whp then use 25psi... with that low compression... you could run MORE boost and add a MORE time to maybe break 450-475 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (UberMike)*

PISTONS.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (UberMike)*

If you are trying to get to 9.0:! compression, a spacer head gasket will work just fine if you are running low boost and stock pistons. But if you are trying to run 8.0 or 8.5:1 compression and going the same route, I would think about pistons to lower the compression down and plan ahead as to what head gasket you plan on running. If you buy a set of 9.0:1 JE's and run a Mk3 fiber gasket, you will have 9.0:1 compression. If you run a Mk4 gasket, your compression ratio will increase to about ~9.6:1 (and decking the block increased the compression). On Dave's (2008cc) VR6 Corrado, we used 9.0:1 JE's with a Mk4 gasket that featured a spacer to equal a Mk3 gasket thickness (actually slightly thicker), so his compression was about 8.9:1. He was running 30 psi of boost and made 617 HP & 512 TQ to the wheels.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (UberMike)*

Here's a few more ideas to lower CR:
You could always sink the valves deeper into the head to gain some volume. Then there's opening up the head volume with a die grinder or mill. Finally, there's the possibility of shorter connecting rods.
P.S. KS makes very nice pistons.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I agree. But he already said he had the c2 chip. Pushing 400whp on pump gas is pushing the limit with stock pistons, but they'll probably handle it for a while if they are in decent shape.


Nah, With good tuning these 12v motors don't break.
Most cars I have seen have gone 10k+ miles making over 400whp.
(running 20-24psi boost everyday)
The only issue I have seen is the car owner getting greedy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On topic: Pistons 'are' a better way to lower compression in
a perfect world. 
HG spacers work. Heck the 8v guys won't even spring for
a spacer they just stack gaskets....
'Lucky' for us 'cheap' 12v guys: the compromised combustion chamber
design reduces most of the advantage of using forged pistons.
The decision is SOLEY economic.
-Jeff


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (Jefnes3)*

Which ever direction you decide to go in, just let me know, and we will do whatever we can to help with your project.
If you decide to go with lowered CR pistons, we would be more than happy to take your unused 8.5:1 SS spacer back, and exchange it out for one of our all-metal OEM thickness gasket to be used with low CR pistons....just let me know.
chris
C2


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Which ever direction you decide to go in, just let me know, and we will do whatever we can to help with your project.
If you decide to go with lowered CR pistons, we would be more than happy to take your unused 8.5:1 SS spacer back, and exchange it out for one of our all-metal OEM thickness gasket to be used with low CR pistons....just let me know.
chris
C2

That's great service right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Low Compression Pistons vs. Headgasket Spacer (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Which ever direction you decide to go in, just let me know, and we will do whatever we can to help with your project.
If you decide to go with lowered CR pistons, we would be more than happy to take your unused 8.5:1 SS spacer back, and exchange it out for one of our all-metal OEM thickness gasket to be used with low CR pistons....just let me know.
chris
C2

Now that's service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

